# Elgin Marine Chronometer



## Bulovalover99

Hello all! Longtime lurker, first post here. I recently acquired a marine chronometer. All i know about it is that it is an Elgin, built some time around 1923, and has the standard chronometer layout (sub dial seconds at 6:00 w/ power reserve indicator at 12:00). What i'm really wondering is this: how do you set the time on it? I've searched and searched for more information on this, but to no avail. Thanks for your help!


----------



## StufflerMike

Have a look at the back.


----------



## Bulovalover99

Just checked...there doesn't seem to be anything there, except for an engraving of what appears to be the initials of the ship


----------



## John MS

Bulovalover99 said:


> Just checked...there doesn't seem to be anything there, except for an engraving of what appears to be the initials of the ship


With no picture I'm guessing that it has a winding crown so look carefully. Please provide a picture of the front, back and movement.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

The Elgin chronometers I'm familiar with are essentially oversized versions of the their 18 size, 3/4 plate railroad watches. 

Open the bezel(the "deck watches" I've seen are in a hinged bezel case) and look for a small tab at around the 11 minute mark. Pull this out and away from the dial, turn the crown to move the hands, and then push the lever back in.


----------



## Bulovalover99

When you say case, is that the case that holds the watch (the box), or the actual watch case itself (i.e. That holds the movement) There is a screw on the tube that that crown and stem goes in....i just tried it and it holds the crown and stem in, much like an early key wind pocket watch, but to my uneducated eye it appears only to wind it, not to set the time.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

By case I mean the case that holds the watch. 

Pictures would help immensely to get everyone on the same page.


----------



## Bulovalover99




----------



## Ben_hutcherson

Thanks, that helps a lot. 

I still think that this is likely lever set. Try unscrewing the front part of the "tub" and see if you find a set lever as I describe above.


----------



## Bulovalover99

Haha, any suggestions for freeing a bezel that hasn't moved in 50 years?


----------



## John MS

Bulovalover99 said:


> Haha, any suggestions for freeing a bezel that hasn't moved in 50 years?


Not unlike opening a balky jar. Hold the case and apply steady continual pressure to the bezel. Also try warming the front with a hairdryer.


----------

